# AF screw/washer sizes



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I remember seeing a list of AF screw sizes in American sizes...instead of AFs S160 it actually showed the size I could buy in a hardware store at a distinct savings. For some reason I thought it was RFCGO's site but it appears to have changed. Any idea???


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not have one. I checked the master list of all paper issued by Gilbert and there appears to never have been one issued, even to service stations. There was likely one for factory use. It is possible one of the early parts suppliers had such a chart in their parts lists from the 70's and 80's. I was unable to find one online.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been attempting to create a cross-reference listing of AF part numbers v. the actual hardware sizes. Unfortunately much of that info was coming from RFG's website. I did once print it all out and have it stashed away at home. If I can find that printout, I may be able to continue the list.


----------

